# Visas are approved!



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Just found out today that our Visas have been approved. Can anyone tell me if there is another stage, or does it mean that we can now book our flights?

Many thanks.
Dawn


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - congratulations! 

I have no idea re the next visa step - just hope it goes smoothly for you from now on; how soon do you hope to be in New Plymouth? My brother and his son will be there in September for the rugby world cup matches.

Mt Taranaki has put on a nice white coat to welcome you - received this pic from a friend, taken today from near their home near Kaponga (south side of the mountain)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Just found out today that our Visas have been approved. Can anyone tell me if there is another stage, or does it mean that we can now book our flights?
> 
> Many thanks.
> Dawn


Many congratulations! The next stage is to get the visas into your passports - but apart from that, i think that's it!

One reason for getting the passports done before booking flights will be that some airlines will give new immigrants (with a one way ticket) extra baggage allowance. I think Singapore Airlines is one of these.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Song Si and Topcat! We're looking at 7th August providing tickets come through this week.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Thanks Song Si and Topcat! We're looking at 7th August providing tickets come through this week.


Wow!!!!! And when you FINALLY get here and spend your first night in your new home, it will all be worth it!!

Congratulations


----------

